# Original owner 1965 ladies Spaceliner  46911



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 31, 2021)

Got this from a local online auction who was selling for the original owners. (auction pic shown)  Thought I had paid too much to begin with but it turned out to be a bit of a time capsule and the joy of a half hour round trip and no shipping changed my mind.  I don't think anything other than the front bezel (to change batteries) had ever been removed.  Lights/horn did not work as is common but thanks to my buddy Stik Shifter who rewired and soldered both sprang to life. Both Allstate tires are dated first quarter of 65.  Some kind of funky work on the kickstand end but sometimes I like to leave things like that because I can imagine it.  wife- "honey my bike wont stand up straight"    husband-  "I'll fix it, where is my duct tape"

Gawd another one hard to take good pics of.   Different light does not seem to matter.   This bike is turquoise but looks blue in pics. I'll keep trying.    

If anyone has a rear tail light lens that will finish it off.   Please let me know.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 1, 2021)

Fanm Dantastic.


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 1, 2021)

Wow thats a beauty !!!!


----------



## AndyA (Feb 4, 2021)

Nice! Looks like it was only driven to the candy store on Sundays. And it was never left out in the rain. And the kick stand was always used. And it was never ridden off the curb nor into the curb. Girls have funny ideas about fun.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 5, 2021)

Yep, this one had no rust which is kinda rare.   Didn't even have to strip the clearcoat since it was still almost perfect.   This is a great example of a adult owned bike stored inside it's whole life.


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 5, 2021)

Nice bike!  Congrats!


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 8, 2021)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Got this from a local online auction who was selling for the original owners. (auction pic shown)  Thought I had paid too much to begin with but it turned out to be a bit of a time capsule and the joy of a half hour round trip and no shipping changed my mind.  I don't think anything other than the front bezel (to change batteries) had ever been removed.  Lights/horn did not work as is common but thanks to my buddy Stik Shifter who rewired and soldered both sprang to life. Both Allstate tires are dated first quarter of 65.  Some kind of funky work on the kickstand end but sometimes I like to leave things like that because I can imagine it.  wife- "honey my bike wont stand up straight"    husband-  "I'll fix it, where is my duct tape"
> 
> Gawd another one hard to take good pics of.   Different light does not seem to matter.   This bike is turquoise but looks blue in pics. I'll keep trying.
> 
> ...



I have .a 64 JC higgens flightliner I rescued from NY rust and redid .


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 8, 2021)

Yates/ vintage said:


> I have .a 64 JC higgens flightliner I rescued from NY rust and redid .View attachment 1369602



I bought my tail on ebay $35.00


Yates/ vintage said:


> I have .a 64 JC higgens flightliner I rescued from NY rust and redid .View attachment 1369602





Yates/ vintage said:


> I have .a 64 JC higgens flightliner I rescued from NY rust and redid .View attachment 1369602



Ebay 35.00


----------



## BrentP (Mar 8, 2021)

Wow... that is an absolute beauty!  What an amazing find.

Would you mind if I include those pictures as part of my Spaceliner Reference for that model?

Also, I'll see if I can find the contact info for the person I have purchased replacement lenses from in the past.  It's been awhile, but I'll message you directly if I can find it.

EDIT:  I haven't been able to locate the email address for the guy that was producing replacement tail lenses yet, but if you need the full kit (lens plus functioning battery box) there's one here.


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Mar 8, 2021)

“Schwinnbikebobb”,Man! You’re sure lucky to run across the spaceliners you do! How many do you have?
The men’s versions are the still best looking in my opinion,but I do like these as well and the blue color.  It would have been neat if sears offered the boys versions in different colors too.

There’s an eBay seller named “shawnmathiesen” in Washington that sells repro’s of those rear tail light lenses. Not sure what the quality is like though,never bought one.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks!!!   Really the Spaceliners are the only non Schwinns that I mess with.   Here are a couple pics of my others. Pic 2 is a 24"   Pic 3 is a Western Auto Strato Flyer


----------



## BrentP (Mar 8, 2021)

WOW... those all look like you just picked them up from the store.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Mar 11, 2021)

I second that! They are stunning! Even the plastic center hub has shiny chrome. How did you manage to find so many in such nice shape? Your “Forward Thrust” spaceliner has the early style rack.  Was the chrome rack with top mounted swept back tail light for the most deluxe models only. 

Did any Western Flyer “cosmic flyers” or “strato flyers” have the option of a springer front end? I’ve never seen one that way.


----------



## BrentP (Mar 11, 2021)

Suddenly it’s 1960! said:


> Was the chrome rack with top mounted swept back tail light for the most deluxe models only.



That's correct.  The mid and entry level chrome models came with a standard, painted, rear rack.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 11, 2021)

Try to condense a little:  Strato Flyer was first.  Seller wanted to meet at 10pm in a semi sketchy area. Ugh.  Only had a flashlight and his 60w porch light to see it. At that time I didn't know what I was looking at but chanced it.  As you can see I got lucky.  He was a nice guy.

Kind of forgot about them until someone posted here that reminded me. A CL search and the 26" Forward popped right up.  It was at a buy sell shop.  They were asking too much of course but they said we buy so bring some stuff to sell.  Of course they wanted to low ball my stuff and retail the bike.  But once I saw the bike I knew I had to have it no matter what.  I think they were so used to people not questioning their low balls they seemed shocked I bartered.  I figured I had about $75 in my stuff but got them to give me $135 and with some tolerable added cash the bike was mine.  Me a happy boy.

The 24" was last year and it was listed as a 24" but occasionally people measure just the wheels not including the tires which are about 24" on a 26" bike.  I negotiated and we struck a deal and me hoping it was actually a 26". He was out of town for a couple days but he promised to hold it.  The more I thought about it I began hoping it was a 24" since I had never seen one.  Still haven't.  Worked out perfect.

The ladies that started this thread was in a local online auction.  I don't scour them but just happened to see it with 10 minutes to go and I jumped on it.

As you can see I kind of semi lucked into them all.


----------

